# CIMA Chartered Accountant converting to CICA



## confirmer (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I am currently studying to become a CIMA chartered accountant and I know that in order to be chartered in Canada I need to prove that my qualification is of the same standard and do a few exams to prove that I know Canadian standards etc. From what I've read though I've not been able to find whether I can study for these exams in the UK. Can anyone advise whether I can begin my studies whilst still in the UK? Can I also ask if anyone knows what level position I would eligible to apply for would it be accountant 1, 2 or 3 or would it be higher? I'm really not sure!!!

Many Thanks
Nikkei


----------

